# AVERIGUEMOS LA ALTURA DE LA TORRE DE LIMA!



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Esa bendita moda de dejar los edificios en color cemento es espantosa. Imagínense cómo quedaría Lima si pintaran como se debe la Torre, el Pentagonito, el Museo de la Nación, el Ministerio de Industria (creo que ése si lo pintaron, no?), Petroperú y un montón de edificios más.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SERIA LIMA LA PINTORESCA !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Fea pero alta.. con una pinturita quedaría pero es q increíble.. no se pq se me hace mas alta q el Marriott Santiago..


¿Cuántos pisos o metros tiene el Marriott, GRG? ¿Es el más alto de Chile?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> SERIA LIMA LA PINTORESCA !


Sí, tienes razón, Sky. Quedaría chévere nuestra ciudad!


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> ¿Cuántos pisos o metros tiene el Marriott, GRG? ¿Es el más alto de Chile?


Efectivamente. Tiene 40 pisos, pero se me hace muy baja.. no se porqué.. esta se ve mas imponente..

Edit: Lo olvidaba! Creo que tiene 140 mts.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me faltó poner el Grupo Andino, el BCR, etc, etc, etc. Píntenlos, por favor!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

En realidad, en esa zona del CC se estaba construyendo un buen skyline allá por los años 70. En esa época se construyó la Torre, el Sheraton y, un poco más allá, el Banco Minero (hoy SUNAT). Si no hubiera sido por la invasión de los ambulantes, que mandaron al diablo el valor de las propiedades, la zona sería hoy mejor que el centro de San Isidro. Precisamente todos los que fugaron del centro de Lima terminaron por allá.

Ojalá que con lo de la Estación Central se revalorice todo ese sector. Pienso que esta obra no va a perjudicar una eventual concesión del CC, porque mientras que en la primera habrán tiendas y servicios para la estación, en el CC habrían cines, gimnasios, bowlings, tiendas de departamentos, juegos, etc., es decir todo lo que caracteriza a un mall. No serían centros competidores, sino más bien complementarios. Inclusive estarían unidos por puentes y plataformas modernas.
Espero que en un par de añitos hayan cosas muuuy interesantes para contemplar por allí. Recordemos que Castañeda va a seguir siendo alcalde, así que ... provecho, Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El edificio de la sunat es un buen ejemplo, tiene un color moradito bastante peculiar y unas lunas polarizadas creo, lo hacen bastante moderno...


----------



## RodriPeru (Apr 27, 2006)

La torre de lima es algo flaca y los pisos (34) son muy bajos. En cammbio, La torre Chocavento es gorda y sus pisos (24) son mal altos. Por eso da la impresion de q la torre de lima fuera unos 30 o 40 m mas alta.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

no no, el centro civico no tiene los pisos chatos, y si te das cuenta, la cantidad de metros cuadrados del chocavento es menor a la de la torre Lima.
y el chocavento no es "gordo", sino es plano y longitudinalmente ANCHO, con una forma en "punta de flecha" como dijo pedro que lo hace lucir mas alto de lo que realmente es.
Es imposible juzgar el skyline de cualquier ciudad por el simple hecho de como se vé de un punto, estando estos además a mucha distancia, ello por cuestiones de perspectiva y ademas variabilidad del suelo.
Es OBVIO que la torre de Lima es mucho más alta, necesita un remodelación mas que ser pintada, puesto que quedaria horrenda y huachafona pintada de un color, se necesita una remodelación, si no dejen la como esta.

PD: esto es una tormenta en un vaso de agua, que además ya esta bastante viejita, hace dos milenos que se llego a la conclusión que el centro civico es más alto que el chocavento.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ahhh ¡¡¡ tanta weada por unos metros mas o unos metrso menos a final de cuentas si uno me convence ...


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

grg1992 said:


> Fea pero alta.. con una pinturita quedaría pero es q increíble.. no se pq se me hace mas alta q el Marriott Santiago..


 SI ES FEA Y NO ES TAN ALTA PARA SER DE UNA CAPITAL DE UN PAIS


----------



## molotu (Jan 16, 2007)

*torres a no terminar*

la verdad que en el Perú tenemos la costubre de dejar las cosas a medias y no acabarlas.......


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> Me faltó poner el Grupo Andino, el BCR, etc, etc, etc. Píntenlos, por favor!


pintarlos no creo, es parte de su estetica, el concreto expuesto, el brutalismo, marca del gobierno militar, quiza no a todos nos guste, pero es parte de nuestra identidad, parte de nuestra historia... no estoy seguro si ameritaria eso, si se interviene el edificio deberia ser algo respetuoso, que nos deje ver lo que era


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Desde el punto de vista estrictamente artístico, tienes razón. Es casi un pecado alterar una obra ajena.
Pero creo que hay otros factores igualmente importantes, que podrían determinar su aspecto futuro. Por ejemplo, lo que decidiera un eventual nuevo dueño.
Para mí, lo más importante es el interés público. Y, tal como está, ese edificio viene desentonando.
Por lo menos que le den una limpieza a conciencia, hasta dejar el cemento como si fuera nuevo.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

pues si, aunque deberia de hecho haber una norma para los edificios modernos, quiza declarar algunos como monumentos, y evitar su desaparicion o transformacion de una manera negativa, de hecho hay ejemplos como la casa de cartucho miro quesada en jesus maria, que ha sufrido varias alteraciones o muchas casas setenteras de san isidro que ahora son edificios, en el caso de estos edificios es mas dificil por su tamaño, ademas que aca no hay casos aun de demoliciones de edificios de tal envergadura


----------

